# Speed jigging combos?



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

It would be great to hear from Ksong or Gman on what they would reccommend for a jigging combo for the most of us fishing the shallower rigs and reefs in the GOM.
I am in the market for a speed jigging combo for fishing less than 200' targeting snapper, grouper, cobia & ajs. Not a tuna setup, just a reef / rig combo (90 - 200g jigs)
I figure I would be most comfortable with a spin rig but most likely will not be able to afford a Stella this year.
I was checking out the OTI 200 with a Saragossa but heard of some reliability concerns with the reel.
A nice, light, balanced rig that won't break the bank.
Thanks for your opinions,


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Saragosa is a decent reel. Unless you put too much drag, it should be OK.
The other option is to buy used Stella FA models. It runs about $400 and I think it is a good investment.


----------



## JFLORES (Dec 12, 2009)

You could also look at the new Shimano Sustain.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

by shallower are you saying out to like the intersection rigs and up to about 200-250'? If so then a 300g rod should be fine. Could even go lighter depending on your preference. I would get a small spinning reel........as far as stella sizes go, 6000/8000FA size. sustain is a good recommendation by john. i wouldnt get the 18000 saragosa or that sized reel unless you're going to bring it for tuna. just too heavy for the lighter rod IMO. pe4/5 or 50lb braid should work well.

btw - we caught a 100lb AJ at the intersection rigs this year so there are big fish there . but for snapper , crevalles, small AJs, kings and smaller grouper this light setup should work well.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I am definately looking for a light setup. I have a TN 30 and Saltist 50 on Cape Fears for the heavy work. A heavy jigging combo is just not in the budget right now. 80 miles to the Horseshoe rigs and the Tunas from here so I don't do the trip often.
The Sustain 8000FE on a OTI 52S seems like a good combo with 65# braid, but I will take the time to shop a used Stella.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

with that i'd go with the 60S to be honest. its a 300g rod and better suited for lighter work than the 52S which is rated to 400g (disclaimer - affiliated).


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Point taken Brett; 60S seems a better fit.
Still shopping it out.
I understand the budget rod combos like Hopper and the high end stuff like Stellas and Hots. Lots of confusion in the middle ground, but enjoying the research.
Thanks,


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

hopper rods are a geat starter rod and alot people say great things about it.


----------

